# Looking for a passionate TF or paw RP



## Anedgyguything (Feb 19, 2021)

Would anybody be interested in paw or TF RPs? We could talk specifics, but I just feel like a lot of RPers aren't passionate, using short sentences and text or cutting corners, and using no grammar, which isn't a requirement but is nice. Is anybody willing to give it a shot?


----------



## Universe (Feb 20, 2021)

I will


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 20, 2021)

Which one are you interested in?


----------



## Universe (Feb 20, 2021)

TF


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 21, 2021)

Okay, what kind of TFs do you like and what species?


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2021)

Costume tf


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm not personally a fan of costume TF, sorry.


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok can you tell me what type of tfs you’re interested in


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2021)

I’ll be willing to try one!


----------



## Universe (Feb 21, 2021)

How about amulet?


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 21, 2021)

Could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 21, 2021)

As for types im interested in, well my favorite is just normal TF, like human to animal.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2021)

Anedgyguything said:


> As for types im interested in, well my favorite is just normal TF, like human to animal.


How about dragon


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2021)

How about human to dragon


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah, that's a possibility. I personally also like big cats.


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 22, 2021)

And yet again, as the original post said, you're passionate about this?


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 22, 2021)

I have discord, or we can just message here?


----------



## Universe (Feb 22, 2021)

Discord is good


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 22, 2021)

Mine is Someguy#7992


----------



## Grayspine (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey there! 
I’m curious but I have some questions. I adore TF stuff and paws but for me I don’t like being the one getting TF’d I just adore watching it happen/causing it to happen! My “sona” is also human which seems to make not a ton of people want to rp with me but I figured I’d see if you’re interested anyway cause I love this sorta stuff!!
Thanks c:


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

i'll do a tf rp


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> i'll do a tf rp


Are you passionate about it though? I'm looking for long text and proper grammar


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Anedgyguything said:


> Are you passionate about it though? I'm looking for long text and proper grammar


oh umm sorry...


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah, as I said I don't just want to start an RP, a lot of people don't put much care or passion into their rp, and often put as minimal words as possible.


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 2, 2021)

Grayspine said:


> Hey there!
> I’m curious but I have some questions. I adore TF stuff and paws but for me I don’t like being the one getting TF’d I just adore watching it happen/causing it to happen! My “sona” is also human which seems to make not a ton of people want to rp with me but I figured I’d see if you’re interested anyway cause I love this sorta stuff!!
> Thanks c:


Absolutely I can do this! It just depends on what happens. How do you do paw type stuff?


----------



## Grayspine (Mar 2, 2021)

Anedgyguything said:


> Absolutely I can do this! It just depends on what happens. How do you do paw type stuff?


Well for me I like playing around with paws! Like, rubbing them and stuff, or even maybe awkward situations of accidentally faceplanting on them and stuff, though I'm open to ideas!
With paw stuff are you interested in being the one whose paws are getting played around with? c: Just wondering!


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 2, 2021)

Grayspine said:


> Well for me I like playing around with paws! Like, rubbing them and stuff, or even maybe awkward situations of accidentally faceplanting on them and stuff, though I'm open to ideas!
> With paw stuff are you interested in being the one whose paws are getting played around with? c: Just wondering!


I'm fine being played with or playing with! I'm fine with all that stuff as well!


----------

